# Help!! problem with meat grinder



## crow

I have a motorized v belt #22 grinder, the grinder works great the problem is that a black grease like substance comes out with the meat sometimes. The plates and knife are facing the correct direction and the same knife and plate is being used each time. Both knife and plate are new and was washed and dried and sprayed down with pam for storage before use. Has anyone else ran into tis before? Is the meat ruined? Any help would be greatly welcome thank you.


----------



## buckseye

I have seen that before but only when they are used a lot. We have never got sick from it, but decide for yourself. Always wipe all of it off you can because it is probably natural deterioration of working surfaces mixed with grease that causes it.


----------



## crow

the unit is new, ran 5lb thu once and 3lb thru a week later both times black substance came out w/meat.


----------



## buckseye

it happens all the time, I have never used a new grinder only ones passed down for a couple generations. maybe something to do with being new there will probably be more wear, think of when you sharpen a knife and it produces black stuff from wear on the stone.


----------



## Madison

call the manufacturer or check out the website.. They might have some information for you..


----------



## curty

That has happened to me also with a motorized grinder. I think mine comes from the bushings when the belt is tight it pulls the shaft to tight to the housing.Thus the black junk. Never been sick from it but every once in a while Il'll stop grinding meat and throw a few slices of bread in the grinder. It will clean some of that out.
The bread also works good before washing, just run a few slices through it and the bread will pull a lot of the grease out.


----------



## Leo Porcello

Our grills have that same grease. It is suppose to be edible so don't worry about it. If anything it will just help your digestive system.


----------



## MossyMO

I think what you are seeing is metal wear and I agree it isn't harmful. When you hook a grinder up to a belt there is bound to be metal wear if your grinder is made with bushings. The black you are seeing is from the bushings wearing together from the pull of the belt on the auger shaft.

When I made my belt driven grinder I spent a little more on the grinder and chose one made with bearings instead of bushings. I do not get this black stuff in my meat. With the wear on your bushings I would watch your bushings carefully everytime you tear it down to clean it and have a back up set of bushings available.


----------



## Carsonnleo

I think the ring was too tight, polish it.
Good luck!


----------

